# Reference Books for Class XII CBSE.



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 2, 2015)

Okay, im in 12th now, so looking for some reference books and books that are having those sample papers and previous year papers as well. I already have ML Khanna IIT maths, but that too high level for school IMO. Suggest me some good books for Boards preps. and reference books for Subjects Maths, Chemistry and Physics. I have read SL Arora fo physics in class XI and Pradeep for chemistry in 11th  but im not sure if the same applies for 12. 

As the Boards are going on.I would also appreciate feedback for the current study cycle that you guys follow and what would suggest to improve on.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2015)

Maths: RD Sharma 
Physics: HC Verma
Chemistry: NCERT should be enough.

When I was in 12th, I completed all the NCERT books before December. For boards, its better to look up last few years' question papers.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 2, 2015)

For board exams NCERT books are enough IMO.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> For board exams NCERT books are enough IMO.



+1 to this.

and for questions and sample papers
buy _Together With_ series books (they have good content)

also get Sample Papers from here: *www.cbseguess.com/papers/sample_papers/xii/


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you all. My chemistry teacher says that all the chemistry questions(numericals) come exactly from NCERT even the quantities are same. Is it so? I already have HC Verma, will me completing it for basics of JEE of course. I think that should be enough. Ill look through some question papers in summer vacations itself after completing some chapters to get a vague idea if i wanna get some other books or not.
SL Arora in physics for XI was a great book though. It has summerised questions of concept. So really for XII NCERT is enough?

- - - Updated - - -

For maths, some suggest RS Aggrawal and say RD's crap and some say the opposite. Suggestions? ML Khanna is killer, i cant even look at the book, may do a topic or two but its over my level, so looking for a better much useful one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> For maths, some suggest RS Aggrawal and say RD's crap and some say the opposite. Suggestions? ML Khanna is killer, i cant even look at the book, may do a topic or two but its over my level, so looking for a better much useful one.



Both are good books..choice is yours
do one thing borrow both books from your School Library or Friends and check for yourself


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2015)

I used to practice from RD Sharma only. Got 95 in maths.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 2, 2015)

Well, okay then


----------



## $hadow (Mar 3, 2015)

For the basics go only with the NCERT. But for maths I would still insist on the RD. I got 96 in 12 and in chemistry 92 and this is only by reading Ncert. On a side note also study XamIdea.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 3, 2015)

Okay, thanks

- - - Updated - - -

So, any any body gimme a study pattern that i should follow as im planning to study for JEE on my own, i need a lot of time for the same, so i want to complete my NCERT as soon as possible. A particular study pattern that works out for you? or some changes that you would have wanted to make but were not able to?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 3, 2015)

You are asking for JEE now when you have boards going on? 

I wanted to practice more questions from these books for JEE/AIEEE

Physics: DC Pandey and IE Irodov*
Maths: A Das Gupta
Physical Chemistry: P Bahadur 
Organic Chemistry: Morrison & Boyd/Arihant/OP Tandon
Inorganic Chemistry: Arihant/OP Tandon


*Attempt only if you have enough time after finishing DC Pandey


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 3, 2015)

Brah! I just came in 12. My 11th just got over. Will look to those books.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 3, 2015)

Just a heads up, don't take it seriously if you find Irodov difficult. It is very, very difficult. Questions are of Masters/Ph.D level.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 3, 2015)

Yep, I do already have some idea, thanks anyways.... So should I do hc verma before DC pandey or it provides support for noobs it's self?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 3, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Yep, I do already have some idea, thanks anyways.... So should I do hc verma before DC pandey or it provides support for noobs it's self?



You can do both side by side if you prefer. Its better to do it topic wise. First HC verma and then DC Pandey is normally suggested. HCV is for building up your basic knowledge and DCP is for applying and improving it.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 3, 2015)

Alright


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 4, 2015)

So, [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] what are you doing now?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> So, [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] what are you doing now?



Final year B. Tech.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 4, 2015)

Ahh, so how did you perform in jee and 12 CBSE?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Ahh, so how did you perform in jee and 12 CBSE?



12th CBSE: 86%

Jee: F*cked the exam up. 6 hours is way too much and the added 2 hours gap in the between the two papers wasn't helpful 
I think the exam pattern has changed after our batch.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 4, 2015)

Hmm, I dont think there's much change, which college are you in?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 4, 2015)

Pm me your fb if you want, so I can contact you in a much efficient way if I need some help?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Hmm, I dont think there's much change, which college are you in?



For privacy reasons, I'm not going to answer that.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 4, 2015)

Okay, pm me then? I'm not going to come and slay you.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Okay, pm me then? *I'm not going to come and slay you*.




Done.


----------

